
Millennial wealth deficit, in one chart - SQL2219
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2019/12/03/precariousness-modern-young-adulthood-one-chart/
======
lelima
I always calculate the income of my grandfather against mine using [1]
calculator, he was earning about 3k per month when he was about ~30. That's
about 9.5k per month in today's money, I'm earning about 3.8k per month.

So is more than double, it kind of match the graph, which I found interesting.

[https://data.bls.gov/cgi-bin/cpicalc.pl](https://data.bls.gov/cgi-
bin/cpicalc.pl)

------
anotheryou
Maybe they just don't save or maybe they are not part of the 1%.

median income vs cost of living would be more interesting to me

~~~
toomuchtodo
Can't save if you can barely afford to live. Student debt, high COL housing,
healthcare, etc. Boomers got a head start with great incomes (high quality of
life on single earner income), cheap housing, cheap healthcare.

~~~
whb07
all those things are a symptom of low regulation. Take a look at the
regulations over the years and it is just staggering
[https://regulatorystudies.columbian.gwu.edu/reg-
stats](https://regulatorystudies.columbian.gwu.edu/reg-stats).

The less regulated fields have shown massive increase in quality and or
massive decrease in pricing which makes up for the price inflations of the
other sectors.

------
subject117
Boomers grew up in a generation of less regulated markets. Less regulated
markets allowed for greater wealth creation. Easier to build wealth when
there's more money to go around.

